

Promiser: Manager of jQuery deferreds by name - bruth
https://github.com/bruth/promiser#readme

======
bruth
Author here. I threw this together last night and today and is very much a
work in progress. The goal of it is be more transparent when dealing with
deferred objects throughout a large application. The approach was influenced
by the mediator (pub/sub) pattern a bit in that you access the deferred by
some central manager rather than dealing with references of deferreds all
through your code.

I would appreciate any feedback.

